# 35 weeks pregnant - need to up insulin?



## joannaharvey7 (Jun 13, 2017)

So I was really proud of myself - managed to control my GD (or T2 - depending on what nurse you speak to!) with 2 units per meal since 27 weeks.
I'm now 35 and noticed that even my usual morning Toast (which gives me an average of 6.8) is has over the last few days made me an 8.0-8.3.

Also some dinners where I know I'm usually getting a 6.5-7.0 is making me over 8.0!

I'm being induced at 38 weeks, so for the next three weeks my nurse has said to up my insulin by a unit or 2.

I'm a bit gutted as I was doing so well - not sure if it's hormones hiking up now birth is imminent or if I really am a T2 instead of GD... I've been told I won't need meds once baby is born.

Anyone else had this need for more insulin at end of pregnancy?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 13, 2017)

Only pregnant ladies who are diabetic, Joanna - and every single one of them has!!  It's absolutely correct that this happens - and just shows us how very, very hard pregnant ladies bodies have to work, doesn't it !  See - none of us would know that if we weren't diabetic would we?  LOL

Don't  worry - you're perfectly normal !


----------



## joannaharvey7 (Jun 13, 2017)

Would you say this was indictive of gestational or type 2? As they are still unsure of my diagnosis!!


----------



## newbs (Jun 13, 2017)

I wouldn't say it was indicative of any type, it is just the norm with diabetes and pregnancy, be it gestational, type 1 or type 2.  Only time will tell if you have gestational or type 2 diabetes.  Try not to stress about it.


----------



## joannaharvey7 (Jun 14, 2017)

The frustration!! All I've had for lunch is wholemeal pitta and salad - with natural yoghurt - usually an easy 6.0 reading for me and it was 7.5!! What the hell! No matter what I eat this week my body hates me!!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 14, 2017)

NO!!!!  - your body is normal for a person with ANY type of diabetes!!!

It'll most likely just get worse from now on and you'll just have to take more insulin, there's no other choice.  A lot of ladies find they need to bolus 20 mins or longer before a meal, then eat half of it, to avoid spiking , and then eat the rest of what they have jabbed for an hour or more later so they don't go hypo either.  You simply have to do whatever you need to do if you and baby want to come out the other end healthy.

The time to be worried is if your BG takes a nosedive very suddenly from now until you give birth - because it's a sign that the placenta is failing - so get yourself to Maternity pdq.


----------



## Cleo (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello Joanna
I think you're thinking about it in the wrong way - the fact that your  BGs are getting slightly higher doesn't mean that you may be t2 instead of gestational - it's just means that your body is doing EXACTLY what it's meant to be doing at this stage of the pregnancy.  That's great news !!! The same thing happens in non D women - the only diff being that their body produces insulin in response to the pregnancy hormones.  
As TW said - if you were getting hypos that's when you would be worried as it's a sign that the placenta is failing.  
Hope that makes sense ?!


----------



## joannaharvey7 (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Cleo, thank you for that - it does make perfect sense. More sense than my nurse makes it, who's branded me as a Type 2 already even though it's only come on in pregnancy.
I think I'll reflect on changing my diet again for breakfast especially, maybe have fruit only as toast seems to be the devil for me this week! This morning I was 8.3 after granary toast! 
Something proving it must be hormones was that last night I had a takeaway curry - and I was only 6.8 an hour post meal! Yet pitta and salad was awful for my lunch 
It's certainly a guessing game half the time!! Thanks for your comment though, made me feel lots better!!


----------

